# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Nalana maskowata twarz- objaw czego

## Flipskatero

Witam
Od dluzszego czasu mam problem z wygladem twarzy.Policzki, okolice ust sa stale nadymane i napuchniete.  Do tego powieki przymkniete, prawie zerowa mimika,  ledwie moge sie usmiechnac bo czuje jakby  mial odwazniczki na twarzy. Na dworze zima czy pozna jesienia ledwie moglem mowic bo przy niskiej temperaturze  momentalnie te same okolice staja sie odretwiale
 Przedtem nie zwracalem na to wiekszej uwagi ,ale na zdjeciach  zawsze wygladalem  podobnie, moze i nie Brad Pitt ale ostatnie miesiace na kazdym tylko Pan Bulwa 

Zdjecia zrobione niedawno- jedno do porownania przy oswietleniu na twarz bezposrednio, gdzie wygladam zwyczajnie, reszta w normalnym pokojowym  swietle.
http://www.image-share.com/ijpg-2937-120.html

(21 lat, 192cm, ~75kg,  aktywny tryb zycia, trenuje biegi dlugie, nie pale, pije okazyjnie,  
Moze istotne ze kilka msc temu mialem podejrzenie niedoczynnosci tarczycy przez niskie T3. Wyniki wrocily w granice normy i lekarz zalecila odstawienie euthytoxu-tsh nurkowalo)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całkiem normalnie wygladasz. Mozesz zrobic dla pewnosci anty TPO-dotyczy tarczycy jak wyjdzie dobre, to taka uroda,  oraz akrwi podstawowe.

----------

